# Uber Phone



## ky7999 (Jun 16, 2014)

Does anyone have a problem with their uber phone giving you the message that says no cell connection. Try moving your vehicle to an area with better coverage. No matter where I move to I get the same message. I can't seem to log on past this point.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

try disconnecting from wifi; on my phone app will NOT work on a wifi setting & if it picks up wifi it will disconnect my app


----------



## ky7999 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks. I contacted support. After a few hours it started working again.


----------

